# Leaflet tells Jews to register in East Ukraine



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok I am not an IT guy, to be honest I can barley work this thing but here is a link I hope it works.

What will it take to wake this administration up? To top it off the news is talking about some deal that they are working on. This looks like a deal to me.

Leaflet tells Jews to register in East Ukraine

Also if this is in the wrong area please move it.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

WTF?!?! It's getting bad! just wait till all of us Christians are forced to register, In fact, at the hospital a few weeks ago, they asked us what our religious stance was, for what ever reason, when we registered with the nurse?!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

jro1 said:


> In fact, at the hospital a few weeks ago, they asked us what our religious stance was, for what ever reason, when we registered with the nurse?!
> View attachment 5132


They've been doing that for years. Its so they can have your body treated in accordance with your religious beliefs if you should pass in the hospital. They can also call a minister if you have none. More thoughtful than nefarious.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> They've been doing that for years. Its so they can have your body treated in accordance with your religious beliefs if you should pass in the hospital. They can also call a minister if you have none. More thoughtful than nefarious.


makes sense, I did not know that till now!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

After every "Blood Moon" recorded in history, (via NASA and the bible), the Jews have been singled out and persecuted. Within the next year and a half there will be 3 more "Blood Moons". Food for thought.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I believe the US government wants this war. I think they wanted it in Syria, but when they couldn't get that one heated up with the fake biological weapons, they moved to the Ukraine. They did this during the Olympics so they would have several weeks to destabilize the country. Putin was busy and the world's eyes were all watching Russia.

I have no real proof. Just the regular fishy government stories that don't add up. First off, did you notice the 1,345,234 new stories immediately blaming Russia for the riots? Huh? Why would Russia go in and destabilize the Ukraine?

They do LOTS of business with the Ukraine and Putin just gave them somewhere around 3 billion dollars to help shore up their economy, and then he promised 15 billion more. (numbers from Reuters) No, it was the US CIA that started those riots. Just like they did to destabilize the Sandbox countries. But when they call it Arab Spring doesn't it sounds so nice?

*US and EU Are Paying Ukrainian Rioters and Protesters - Paul Craig Roberts 

One reader wrote: "My wife, who is of Ukrainian nationality, has weekly contact to her parents and friends in Zhytomyr [NW Ukraine]. According to them, most protesters get an average payment of 200-300 grivna, corresponding to about 15-25 euro. As I additionally heard, one of the most active agencies and 'payment outlets' on EU side is the German 'Konrad Adenauer Stiftung', being closely connected to the CDU, i.e. Mrs. Merkel's party."

Johannes Loew of the Internet site elynitthria.net/ writes: "I am just back from Ukraine (I live in Munich/Germany) and I was a lot at the Maidan. Most of those people get only 100 grivna. 300 is for Students."*

Then we have CIA Director John Brennan taking a secret trip to Kiev on the weekend of April 12-13. But he got busted by Ukrainian news and the White House had to admit it. Why was he there? Well the (outside the US) rumor mill says we had 20 Blackwater guys go missing and Brennen went to find his lost agitators... I mean helpful community organizers.

Also InfoWars is reporting people on the ground saying these letters instructing Jews to register, are fake. They are saying they have no desire to register anyone and have no place set up for anyone to even attempt to. They also believe this is more CIA/EU scare tactics to demonize Russia and inflame the situation. » False Flag: Registry Fake Says Ukraine Jewish Advocacy Group Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

I believe the US and EU want war. They are running the spin and propaganda machines full speed to build up support for it, because their attempt at starting a war in Syria was doused with cold water when Americans shouted, "Oh hell no. Not another war."

But if they can get people to really hate the evil, Hitler-Putin then they can start sending in the drones.

Why does the US and EU want a war? Well that is another huge post including words like "reserve currency", petro-dollar", "emerging markets", "BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa)" and "IMF reform". Basically just, "Follow the money."

Ok, that's my crazy take on it. And today when Obama, Kerry and Biden all used the term "de-escalation" in front of different reporters, I'm pretty sure that really means, "Full steam ahead!"


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have to disagree, and I really think that Cassie wasn't that far off. Russia was only trying to protect it's "investments" it had in the Ukraine, while the Ukraine was almost forced into becoming a member of the EU, only to be raped and pillaged like they did with the rest of it's members! also note that NATO wanted to build a strategic base in the Ukraine, to be the annoying barking dog that the neighbors next door won't keep quiet!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Thanks JRO1...at least I know where you stand. I have been a practitioner of foreign affairs for over 28 years...I have helped save and destabilize countries for nearly 3 decades. I am thrilled that you think I am an idiot and Casie is brilliant, as you are by association. I am not calling you a gullible fool or anything.....naw...I cannot lie....Yes I am....you need to really, really wake up my friend.


I never said you were an idiot!






, And I'm not siding with the Ruskies either, but it's plain to see, even through all the propaganda, that both sides have been playing everybody for fools. I am not a foreign affairs "Guru" but I'm also not blind. most may think the Canadians are a bunch of skidoo racing, igloo dwelling, hockey playing idiots, But we are actually quite intelligent and have a really good idea about what's going on in the world outside of North America, We know what's going to happen!, we are just quiet about it and waiting for the time to come!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> OK...I have to apologize to both JRO1 and Casie...I don't know either of you and I shouldn't call names....Forgive me, I am a little too quick to just trust that I know what I am talking about and condemn those who disagree. ALthough I know I am correct, I shouldn't degrade you for your opinion because in this forum, its as valid as mine and I'm sure you feel egually confident. So I am sorry for saying you where Gullible or anything else. Time will tell. But I guarantee...the US will not gain anything from this...while Russia will...so either we are inept as hell or Russia is smarter than our Government...which I think Putan is. Because he doesn't have to worry about an election cycle.


No offense taken, that's what politics are all about!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I apologize again...didn't know you were a canadian....so you blaming America makes sense now. Good luck with the socialism up there and let us know how the health care is working out for you.


there is really no one to blame but the Governments! I don't blame America as a people! we are all in this together!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's quite interesting Old SF Guy, because there hasn't really been a time in history more than now, where the world is watching closely on American politics! America has always been the Country of "Wonder" for most other countries, even growing up, I thought it would be the greatest thing to travel to all the places in America that I had seen in my National Geographics, And I was fortunate enough to see most of those places, and it's the same for anyone who has always wondered about the Land of the Free!, and that is why all eyes are on America at the moment, everybody is waiting to see what the US government is going to do, It's a scary time in history in regards to politics and Government. we can only wait and see what the next move will be, and at this junction, both sides are in Check!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

If the Canadians don't vote wisely, we will end up with an "Obama" too, His name is Trudeau! I'm sure you may have heard of him, if not, in a year or two you will!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I can tell you what America will do...focus on "Domestic Terrorists who carry guns to protests and not give a damn about the enemy next door. They will spend 3 million to recoup 1 million bcause its not about money its about defining a group and regulations.... we will die a death of a thousand cuts called regulations...and be just like you... and the we will go to Canada for Heath care and flee to central America to avoid persecution...and the start over. Why...because the have nots out number the haves here. And the have nots have learned to be not only have nots...but also victims. *Me...I will be chilling costa Rica before that happens*.


Belize for this guy! $20,000 an acre


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Yikes, you kinda went a little _mad dog_ there Old SF Guy! lol I can tell you are passionate about this.

Ok, you don't think the CIA and Blackwater men are running amok in other county's business. You don't think we are paying rioters to destabilize governments, and running them weapons and supplies. (Libya/Benghazi, Syria, Ukraine) You don't think Obama's Main Stream Media is being fed propaganda to fuel public outrage against foreign leaders we want removed. (Gaddafi, Saddam, Assad, Putin)

And I'm not saying these guys are good men. But it _is_ odd how one day Gaddafi has a tent out on the White House lawn and we are praising him for cooperating with the US weapons agreement, and then the next minute we are targeting him for removal. What did he do? He sold oil for gold. He dared to stray from the US dollar.

Certainly you don't trust any of that political spin BS being cranked out by Obama's MSM, that Putin has turned into the new Hitler and wants to all of a sudden kill all the jews and march across Europe. That man just wants his gas/oil to keep flowing and the checks to keep coming in. (And now, since he's been forced to protect his assets, he may just decide he wants Crimea. It's a nice port, and he could use a nice port. But since 60% of Crimeans are ethnic Russians, 95%+ speak Russian, and the recent unofficial vote had 90% of Crimeans choosing Russian protection... maybe it's really none of our business and we should butt out!)

And I figure I can't be _too_ stupid. All my info is coming from ZeroHedge, InfoWars, Reuters, and Ukrainian news feeds. So there are at least *some* people who are thinking along similar lines. And none of them are liberals. (I'm not sure why you would say that.) They are just regular Americans who never believed, "It was all about a youtube video".

Try not to underestimate how horrible and psychotic our government really is. We are in real economic trouble and we have to keep Putin and the other BRIC countries in line, using the US petro-dollar and reserve currency. If the US needs a war, they will have it.

Three days ago Obama, Biden and Kerry were all over the news saying the word "de-escalation". Today we are moving troops to Poland and NATO has sent 5 warships to the Baltic Sea.
De-Escalation Off: US Deploys Troops To Poland | Zero Hedge
More "De-escalation" - NATO Sends Five Warships To Baltic Sea | Zero Hedge

*I totally respect your opinion and your years of expertise. I sincerely thank you for your blood, sweat, and tears. If our country had men like you in charge today we WOULD be a much better place! Unfortunately, we do not. And that's why I think we are being fed a crock of lies.
*
By the way, you totally hit the nail on the head in your post. You asked _"Where did the puppet Leader go, the one who chose to align with Russia over the EU after the populace stormed the capitol?...Russia"_ And that's the point. Why would Russia destabilize the Ukraine? They were all set up with the pro-Russian leader Viktor Yanukovych. They had sweet unlimited access to the Crimean port. They were happy with the arrangement. Destabilization is bad for Russian business.

The US/EU are to blame. We are the one's who profit from the chaos.

*You are a good man. And you have nothing to prove to me or anyone.*

I know you think I am "uneducated" on foreign affairs. I can't help how you picture me. But I am also a decent person, and I also have no need to prove my education to you. All the information I have based my position on is out there (good and bad), if you want to see it.

I sincerely wish you a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Conservatives who question US involvement in the Ukraine.

US spent $5 billion to destabilize Ukraine

» US and EU Are Paying Ukrainian Rioters and Protesters Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

US and EU Are Paying Ukrainian Rioters and Protesters -- Paul Craig Roberts - PaulCraigRoberts.org

PressTV - US, EU paying Ukrainian rioters, protesters

Ukraine: U.S. Backed Rioters Burn Central Kiev, Kill 10 Policemen, 26 People Killed : Indybay

US and EU Are Paying Ukrainian Rioters and Protesters: I have no objection to Ukrainians protesting government corruption. What I object to is the lack of awareness that by permitting themselves to be manipulated by Washington, they are pushing the w

US and EU Are Paying Ukrainian Rioters and Protesters | Global Research


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I am not Jewish but my family has helped the Jews over the years and I am sympathetic to their causes. I find that pamphlets of this nature are akin to rounding up all the people of Mexican decent and deporting them or rounding up all the Japanese immigrants and putting them in concentration camps.

I really can't get too kind to a religion that demands that any non-believers be converted. It didn't work for me with the baptists and it won't work for me with the islamists.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Even though the Jews (primarily on the east and west coast) of this Great Republic have voted time and time again for the socialist policies that have been enacted over the past 30 or 40 years, I pledge to fight for Israel and the Jews. 

I have a Jewish friend that (I think) has seen the light and understands that they must begin to vote for the Constitutional issues or they will once again find themselves outgunned, outmanned and screwed. I pray that more finally see the light but the recent election of deblasio in NYC shows me that the huge liberal Jewish Population in NYC still; does not get it.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

No worries Old SF Guy. I knew I liked you. 

And don't ever worry about hurting my _feelings_ (on this post or any other). I consider the internet fight club. If you post anywhere on it, you are agreeing to a possible attack.

The interesting thing here is that we both agree the US is knee deep in the Ukraine.

You said, "_Does Washington get involved in other countries issues? Absolutely, as they should. The US interests are greatly improved if the Ukraine sided with the EU vice Russia. The leader of Ukraine was being influenced by Putan and was going that way._"

It's just that you feel it is proper and reasonable for the US to destabilize a country if it's in our best interest. I find it disgusting and criminal.

You believe it was wrong for Russia to influence the Ukraine (by giving them 5 billion dollars) to get them to vote NOT to join the EU. Then how can you think its ok that the US sneaks money to pay rioters to overthrow a legitimate vote. Remember the EU also made the Ukraine an offer of money before the vote. Their offer was just much much much lower.

Honestly, if I were the Ukraine I wouldn't want to be in the EU either! Russia or EU. Either choice means other countries will now be making policy for them. Who wants to be Greece? The BRICS are on the rise. The Euro/dollar are on the way out.

We should NOT be meddling!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Like I said before, It's the nature of politics, it's all open to debate once you hit the "send button" If we can't take criticism, then we shouldn't be talking politics!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think Putin is out to make Obama look like a fool and he is doing a pretty good job at it too.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

James m said:


> I think Putin is out to make Obama look like a fool and he is doing a pretty good job at it too.


Nah! they are both on the same side, And both answer to the same people!.....there is only one real government, UN! the rest are just wizards behind a curtain!


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Just going to jump on here. First have any of you been to Ukraine? (By the way it's Ukraine not "the" Ukraine) Do any of you know anyone from Ukraine? My guess is the answer to both questions is no. I have ben to Ukraine and Russia. I have friends and family in Ukraine all over the country. Odessa, Kyiv, kharkov, Cherkassy, Sumy (oh did I mention I am also married to a Ukrainian lady from this city) Lebeden, Liviv. 

The protests in Kyiv have nothing to do with the US or EU it was Ukrainian people that are fed up with being cheated, stolen from and lied to by politicos, Oligarchs and the mafia. Think about it living in a place where you have virtually no chance to improve your position. Where the politicians and Oligarghs work deals to gain ownership of nearly everything. How else do you think Yanukovychs son owned a 50% controling interest in all of Ukraines coal production?

Is there fractionalism in Ukraine? Yes some There are those who want only Ukrainian to be spoken in Ukraine and if you look at history you can see their point.
after what The Tzars, Stalin, Nazis have done to the people of Ukraine over the centuries you might be a bit sensitive also. Read up on some Ukrainian history you will find that kyiv was the capital long before there was a Moscow and Ivan Grozny (Ivan the Terrible by the way it's pronounced Evaan) Are there Russian speakers in Eastern Ukraine heck yes nearly everyone speaks Russian because guys like Stalin tried to wipe out the Ukrainian culture. (Side note Stalin was Georgian not Russian) My wife speaks Russian, Ukrainian and English when my step son was in school in Ukraine he had to study Ukrainian, Russian and English at seven years old.

If you study a bit of Stalins work you will find that he purposely planted Russian people in all the the soviet subjugated countries just so that if there was a push back he could do just like Putin is and say he is protecting Russian interests. I have never seen in all my trips any tension between Ukrainians and those of Russian background living in Ukraine.

As far as the whole Jews being registered thing that is utter nonsense. The grammar in the leaflet photo I have seen is wrong so who ever wrote it is nearly illiterate or it is something else entirely. Historically there have always been large populations of Jews in Ukraine. Cities like Poltava, Odessa and Kyiv were known for their large Jewish populations.

This entire thing is one thing a people who are sick and tired of being held down trying to stand up and Vladimir Putin (He was know in University for liking to start fights. Tried it with my father in law and got the raw end of the deal) taking advantage of the situation to make a move on a territory that Russia has coveted for centuries. (Did I also mention that he has a mansion in Crimea?) So until you've been there, know someone from there have spent time with the people in their homes be careful of you assumptions of who is to blame.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Then it's civil war and the US/EU should NOT have to pay protesters. The (ignore it if it bothers you) Ukraine should have control of it's destiny.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Either way, I don't really give a shit what happens between Ukraine..not "The", or the Ruskies. It's none of my business, nor is it any of our business! I think enough of our buddies and family members have given their lives over the last decade. Business as usual! When the turmoil spills over and into our borders then I will start to care!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Casie
Many civil wars are assisted by outside countries and governments. It is almost natures way. Look no further than The American Revolution. The patriots were aided by politicians, namely Ben Franklin convincing the French government to act against their enemies, the English. Without the help of the French we might be still be paying tribute to the monarchy.

I don't believe that the United States needs to be involved in every international conflict but if we allow our industries to sell arms to appropriate parties might well be a win-win.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I shouldn't say I don't care what's going on, but I'm just tired of the non sense, We are about to get a taste of our own struggles soon enough! Who is going to come to our rescue? I can bet we will get a real rescue from our Commie friends in Russia and probably some of our Asian friends too!!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Old SF Guy, I am glad you are back! I was hoping you didn't feel like you needed to be done with topic, because we disagree. 

Bad and BGreed welcome to the conversation!

Of course you already know, I don't believe the Arab Spring just magically happened. I don't believe Benghazi was a impromptu protest turned into a deadly attack. And I don't believe Ukrainians are ready to die for their right to join the EU, and cut off Russian influence and money.

These people (all the yellow and brown) are ethnic Russians who speak Russian. They also have the denser population and make the most money.









This is the voting map from 2010. The blue section is people who voted for the pro-Russian Viktor Yushchenko.









The country is clearly divided and they have had conflict over this before. But CLEARLY we have no right paying armed protesters and deciding which half of this country should die. This is not a cock fight, where Russia has a bird and we have a bird, and we strap razor blades on them and drop them in a pit to see who gets to use the land afterwards.

The US/EU is going to keep fanning these flames until they start something that will leave Ukraine with no winners at all. 
We should butt out and tend to our own gardens.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Bgreed, lots of very smart people agree with you:

_"As far as the whole Jews being registered thing that is utter nonsense. The grammar in the leaflet photo I have seen is wrong so who ever wrote it is nearly illiterate or it is something else entirely. Historically there have always been large populations of Jews in Ukraine. Cities like Poltava, Odessa and Kyiv were known for their large Jewish populations."_

This is why the Ukrainian news feeds are floating the idea that the letter is a US/EU ploy to rally skittish European and Americans to support another war. You have to admit the MSM loved the story. It made quite a stunning headline.

Thanks for your first hand information. I always find non-american points of view fascinating. I was in college the first time I left the US. I traveled to Canada for a 3 week cultural exchange course. The trip was both freaking awesome and positively horrid! But, I abruptly discovered my big beautiful world was just a single tiny piece of the puzzle. I also got a drink thrown in my face by a crazy artist chick on the Rue du Trésor. It was quite educating!

I do not personally know anyone living in the Ukraine. We do have some very wonderful and interesting Polish families here. I even had the pleasure of teaching water aerobics to a woman named Rose, who had the ugliest tattoo I'd ever seen. It was a scribbled number on her arm. And sometimes when the pool was very empty she'd teach me a little about history.

We always seem to have way too many psychopaths in politics, don't we?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

_The self-declared mayor of Slaviansk, who supports the pro-Russian separatists in the city, said there had been a clash overnight and there were casualties, three of the dead were pro-Russian guards at Slaviansk, and the other two were from the Ultra-nationalist group which attacked their checkpoint, a Reuters Television team in Slaviansk said._

This is being played on Russia's state-run Rossiya 24 news station. So I can't say how accurate it is. But the first thing I noticed was the big ol' pile of crisp new $100 US Federal Reserve Notes.

















How sickening is that?


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I believe that the civil unrest in Ukraine, the police stations being overrun etc... are caused by the Russian government.
This is not just an internal conflict as most civil wars aren't. I am not for just giving away anything but allowing certain governments to purchase privately made equipment, medical supplies, food.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, Bad.

You believe Russia caused the civil unrest? They had exactly what they wanted, a pro-Russian leader, Viktor Yushchenko. Total access to the Crimean port. Gas lines running. Checks coming in. Ukraine voting _not_ to join the EU. The first Russian $5 billion payment sent and deposited.

The US is paying armed protesters to start shit. They may even be distributing fake Hitler-like letters. Even when people knew this letter was fake, John Kerry was using it to fan flames saying, this "is beyond unacceptable" and condemned whomever is responsible." The U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine, Geoffrey Pyatt, was declaring the leaflets "the real deal." But he knew the man whose name appears on the leaflets, Denis Pushilin, the chairman of "Donetsk's temporary government," said he was not responsible.

Goodness, you guys are difficult to please. I've really made an effort here to give you sources for all my information. I've provided quotes from respected people, numerous links, and Wiki maps. The information is all right there. But I get it. The idea that Russia has averted a war in Syria and is now trying to avert one in Ukraine is difficult to get your head around. And the idea the US wanted a war in Syria and may now be pushing for a war in the Ukraine, is very disgusting and heartbreaking.

Ah well, thanks for joining the conversation Bad.  It's always interesting to see how others view current events, the media circus, and political posturing. I hope your Easter Sunday morning was beautiful! And I hope the rest of your day is as well! Peace!

Donetsk "Letter To Jews" Found To Be A Forgery | Zero Hedge


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Just a note Cassie in Ukraine and lot of others places all large transactions are done in brand new crispy $100 dollar bills. When I traveled to Ukraine this is how I carried cash as it was accepted everywhere. When my wife sold her apartment she was paid in cash $45,000 brand new crisp Ben Franklins. So finding somebody with this sort of money in troubled times is really no surprise.

Yesterday in Odessa there was a large pro Ukraine march. 

The reason the East makes more money is that it is more industrialized than the West. Lugansk, Melitopol, Kharkov, Kivoy Rog are industrial cities that supply Russia with goods. So they want to keep ties because that's where their money comes from. And Yes there are large numbers of ethnic Russians there. But I will tell you this there are FEW pure Russians as over the years they have commingled with Ukrainians and so mixed. Heck my wife is half and half. Mother is Russian father is Ukrainian. His father marched all the way to Berlin in WWII. (That's the Great Patriotic War is from the FSU (Former Soviet Union).

I will say that Putin has sent in provocateurs to stir things up since Yanokovych fled the country. Ukraine wants to be part of NATO and the Russia wants nothing less than a NATO ally sitting under her soft underbelly.

By the way did you know that Zaparozhe is the historical capitol for cossacks? That's about as Ukrainian as it gets.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe half of Ukrainians want to be a NATO base at Putin's back door, and be regulated financially like Greece. The EU did offer *millions* to help shore up their economy, and of course it came with all the Greece-like stipulations.

But clearly some of Ukraine wanted to take Putin's 5 *billion* dollars and his promise of 15 *billion* more to come, and all he wanted was the continued access to the Crimean port and the ability to keep his gas lines open and pumping.

I have read a bit of Ukrainian history focusing mostly on the Orange Revolution.

As far as the cash goes. I have already posted several links quoting eye witness accounts from Ukrainians on the ground in the Ukraine right this very minute. I get it. You have deep and wonderful ties to the Ukraine. In many aspects you are an expert. But surely you can also see the possibility that people there are sharing their stories and it's worth listening too.

I am NOT just making up random stuff _that I feel deep in my heart_. That's not my thing at all! I'm only trying to share the most up to date, unfiltered, raw data, and make some connections. If I quote info from a biased Russian controlled media I make sure to note it! But clearly the picture of bloody US money laying near a Ultra-Nationalist's dead body demonstrates the very real possibility that the accounts I linked could be true.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

That was a horrible reply. 

You don't like wiki maps and links from ZeroHedge and Reuters and Infowars and PaulCraigRoberts.org. You think these sites are bullshit conspiracy sites? I don't even know what to say about that. These are the same websites that got the news out about the Bundy Ranch and the BLM, they outed Harry Reid's involvement, and uncovered the fake timestamps on those HFTs a while ago. These are the sites that debunk and shame mainstream media. Is it possible they aren't perfect? Sure. But they still have value. And name ANY better source for raw, investigative reporting.

I LOVE my country. I LOVE the spirit it was founded on and the principles it stood for. If I didn't love it so much, I wouldn't give a damn about what is going on. I'd just say, "screw it" and move on. My only goal is to look with my eyes wide open at what is happening right now. Obama and his handler Valerie Jarret may waltz us right into another war and I'm not ok with that.

I live in a BASE town. My friends work on BASE. My husband goes on base every single week for work, and he always stops and has a smoke break and coffee with his friends. If we are going to send our guys to fight another freaking war we better be DAMN sure it's not because some Fed bankers or psycho-politician thinks it's the best way to get a few more miles out of the petro-dollar.

You could just talk to me like a human being. I won't get my feeling hurt when you disagree! I can disagree with someone on an issue and still like them very much. The tone of your reply is just completely unnecessary. I disagree with you, but I enjoyed our conversation. I was interested in what you had to say and was happy to respond with some interesting facts, that I always credited. You however, just made a yowling sound like a jack-ass. And that is not interesting or productive.

Also I would never call BGreed a liar. He is actually very well connected to the issue and I find his point of view very fascinating. I did want to continue talking to him more about Ukrainian history. He gave me a good homework assignment and I fully intended to read up on it! 

My small questions on the US's motives in the world triggers a very very angry, response from you. It is clear you love your country very very much. I can respect that.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

you can't believe anything you read on the internet or see on TV till you have done your own research from multiple sources with differing opinion.

During the presidential debate between Bush and Carrie, I was in the know of what was going on with this country and around the world. Carrie would bring up some subject about Iraq or Afghanistan that was not true and he did this several times, due to National Security Bush could not legally respond. I can not tell you the real answer or charges may be brought against me. It was really the first presidential debate I watched, and it was pissing me off because I knew the truth, yet the press ran with it "look how stupid Bush is, he doesn't even know about xyz". If you did your own research, you would know the truth, the press had to have known the truth because it is out there, they just wanted to make Bush look bad. The truth it is out there, I just can't confirm it. This news agency is putting this spin on it because of their agenda, financial backing or what ever, that new agency is putting a different spin on it . etc . etc . both stories are based on the truth, but from who's perspective? Back during the debate I mentioned, the most accurate news being reported at the time was coming from NPR and the BBC.

Now I don't believe NPR is as accurate, yes it has always been a government run news agency but till recently it was not funded as much by the government. al jazeera America looks like it is not spinning the news so they may be the new one on the block to keep an eye on but I'm still on the fence, I'm no longer in the know so can't verify it's accuracy, but I can still tell when it sounds not quite right and so far they seem to be pretty good.

Casie: About those photos, they prove nothing. There is no proof those photos were even taken in Ukraine and for all we know they were taken/staged in Times Square. The photos are zoomed in so close you cant see any land marks, street signs or anything else that may give a clue as to where they were taken. The ammo in one photo is in a thin clear plastic box of mixed fired and non fired rounds. Why would a gunman carry around his ammo in such a flimsy/breakable container? The money laying there also proves nothing, it could have been planted by the photographer, nor does it say where the money came from. Mexican drug cartels have large sums of U.S. currency, maybe it came from them, that's a joke but you see my point, we just don't know. 

When I was in the gulf for Dessert Storm, what do you think we (U.S. soldiers) used to get the local currency? U.S. currency, and we did it on the local economy, meaning lots of U.S. green backs were being brought into the country by means other then the U.S. government giving them money. In addition, the local businesses would give us a discount if we paid with U.S. dollar. Even after calculating the exchange rate of the day, we were getting a discount, so that was even more U.S. currency floating around in many more locations. Why did they want the U.S. currency so much they would give us a discount for using it and where did it go? I don't know nor was it illegal or against the rules for us to do it, so we did.

Yes you are stating your sources which is great, thank you, several people on these forums don't do that, but it appears all your sources are the same "type", meaning they all put the same twist on things. I know CNN is not accurate by any means but, see what they have to say, MSNBC, Fox news etc, you will start to see where your sources and these differ. When you start focusing on where they diverge, you will get closer to the truth.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

$100 bills.

Years ago I went to South America several times. Any where I went, the dollar was standard currency. In Panama that was the only currency used.

Makes sense to see US money in all parts of the world. 

Casie, when you toured Canada, did you spend some time learning to speak Canadian?


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Personally, I am more suspicious of Putin planting unrest in Ukraine over the US. Russia certainly has more to gain than we do, and lets get down to it, Putin appears to have a higher testosterone level than 'he who's name shall not be spoken'.

I agree, draw two lines, one on the far right one on the far left, have them cross in the middle and that point is probably where you will find what is closest to the truth. I read about a half dozen news feeds every morning while sipping coffee and look for similar stories about world events. Usually you can glean something that is factual from bits and pieces gathered from all of them. My alarms go off when I see a story on one news feed, don't see it on others and suddenly it disappears on the first feed.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion as to what is going on. Sure the US's shirt tails are not white as the driven snow, but IMHO, I can see nothing gained from stirring up a pile of BS that has been dropped by Russia.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

bad said:


> Casie, when you toured Canada, did you spend some time learning to speak Canadian?


Bonjour Bad! French! And yeah, the trip was a sociology class examining the roots of Louisiana's Acadian history. You know, "Laissez les bons temps rouler!" and all that jazz. It required French 201. But because they teach French here in many schools from age 10 on up, I clepped out of the first two college courses, and got to go straight to the fun stuff! If only I had done that well in advanced mathmatics! 

Vandelescrow!  Oh my goodness. NPR, Al Jazeera America, CNN, MSNBC, and Fox news. Whew, that's one heck of a list! Hehe

The crisp pile of US bills laying next to the MG-42 with steel cased 8mm ammo (probably Romanian with that red lacquer sealant -says the 4 military men drinking coffee behind me.), could have been a normal, every day big wad of cash, that the Ultra-National Ukrainian combatant went to the bank to withdrawal before battle. Just in case he wanted to buy some more guns and ammo and a truck after he attacked some Pro-Russian guards. That is absolutely true.

Or he could have been paid that pile of bills to go kill some Russians. That could also be true.

I was encouraged both days unarmed Ukrainian separatists stopped Nationalist's tank with just their bodies, Tiananmen Square-style . It does seem to me that Ukrainian people are a lot _less_ enthusiastic about killing each other, than the war-hungry US and Russian politicians are. It is very sad that we have put this country in the middle of a pressure cooker, and we keep cranking up the heat. I don't think there are any amount of NPR news stories that will make me feel better about that. But I do thank you for the suggestion. 

Hi Spokes! Your observation about testosterone levels is soooo true. But think of Obama as if he were the character Scar from the Lion King. What he lacks in testosterone he may make up for in conniving, scheming, secretive, dirty, two-faced tactics.

Anyway, we have nothing to worry about! Biden should arrive in the Ukraine shortly and he'll make it all better. I'm sure.

Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

This is a nice new article written by a German proponent for peace. He's writing style is quite German -odd but enjoyable. Also, he's a bit of a hippy-do-gooder (the kind of person I usually find naive) but I sure hope he's right. I'd love to see Ukraine refuse to be a battleground for outside interests. Wouldn't that be amazing? If they just refused to kill each other?

From German-born sociologist, psychoanalyst, author, co-founder of a peace research center in southwestern Portugal, Dr. Dieter Duhm:
*
"The population rises up against the orders of its government in Kiev. They stop tanks and ask the soldiers that were sent there to lay down their arms. The soldiers hesitate, but then follow the peoples' orders. They refuse to shoot at their own compatriots. Following this are moving scenes of fraternization in a nation that will not allow itself to be forced into war."

"What we are seeing in eastern Ukraine is not only the confrontation between Russia and the West; we are dealing with a fundamental conflict between the interests of politics and those of the people"

"In this case, the West and its entire propaganda machine is on the side of the war society, otherwise it would already have supported the referendum on Crimea as it had supported the protestors in Maidan Square. But our official media has already persuaded a wrong image of the political circumstances in the Crimea conflict. It was not the Russians, but the majority of Crimean inhabitants that wished annexation to Russia in the referendum. (The author is aware that Russian agitators were probably involved however)."

"We send them our full solidarity and call out to them: Please persevere, do not allow yourselves to become co-opted - neither by Russia nor by the West."*

You can read the entire piece here: Don't Shoot in Eastern Ukraine!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's Biden stepping off the plane in Kiev this morning. Does he look like an ass or what? What do you guys think? Am I being too hard on him? Perhaps he believes he's Elvis today? lol!

Oh well, Maybe he can do better than Kerry and the CIA director Brennen, did last week over there.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Gun powder and a flame, we could be lots of fun at a party! I know you are a good man, Old SF Guy. I've seen it, all over this board. And frankly, I don't even like agreeing with everyone *all* the time. But I do love to find some little piece of common ground. That's cool! In this case, I think our common ground is that we both love our country very much. Your expression is patriotic, noble and loyal -like a true patriot! My expression is tough love, critical, demanding better -like a... I don't know... a dominatrix?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Vandelescrow, I can't believe I am going to say this, but I was told at lunch today that CNN did have an interview with Princeton Prof. Stephen Cohen the other day. So I guess it IS possible to find more than just an endless loop of Dem talking points there. I had no idea! heh!

Anyway, some other info from Stephen Cohen if you are interested. 

Princeton Prof. Stephen Cohen: Putin 'Didn't Create' Crisis, 'Had No Choice but to React'

Democracy Now: A New Cold War? Ukraine Violence Escalates, Leaked Tape Suggests U.S. Was Plotting Coup


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Cassie here is a link where you can study up on Ukraine History History of Ukraine To find someone in Ukraine carrying around fairly large amounts of US Bank notes is not all that unusual especially during difficult times. Heck it's only been the past couple years that I finally convinced my wife that she could use a debt card and didn't need to carry all that cash. ))))

Just as a side note and to add just a bit more credibility to who and what I know. My father in laws older brother guess that would make him my uncle in law if there is such a thing. Is KGB retired and served in the same unit as Vladimir Putin. Yeah I know crazy family I married into.

Here is another link from another forum I belong to about Cities in Ukraine. Russian Women, Ukrainian & Eastern European Women Discussion & Information Forum - How Russians Think and another Russian Women, Ukrainian & Eastern European Women Discussion & Information Forum - Ukraine Yes I know they are from a Russian bride forum. I have been a member there since before my first trip to the FSU )Former Soviet Union) in 2005 It is information shared by those who have been there have friends and family there so you might find the perspective interesting at least.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

bgreed
I am not comfortable with a debit card and have destroyed any that my bank has sent me. I don't need anyone to have direct access to my accounts. Even so about 10 years ago I had a big identity theft. And am collecting a pittance every month. I think your wife is smart by using only cash.

Edit: I messed up your quote


> ry History of Ukraine To find someone in Ukraine carrying around fairly large amounts of US Bank notes is not all that unusual especially during difficult times. Heck it's only been the past couple years that I finally convinced my wife that she could use a debt card and didn't need to carry all that cash. ))))
> 
> Just as a side note and to add just a bit more credibility to who and what I know. My father in laws older brother guess that would make him my uncle in law if there is such a thing. Is KGB retired and served in the same unit as Vladimir Putin. Yeah I know crazy family I married into.
> 
> Here is another link from another forum I belong to about Cities in Ukraine. Russian Women, Ukrainian & Eastern European Women Discussion & Information Forum - How Russians Think and another Russian Women, Ukrainian & Eastern European Women Discussion & Information Forum - Ukraine Yes I know they are from a Russian bride forum. I have been a member there since before my first trip to the FSU )Former Soviet Union) in 2005 It is information shared by those who have been there have friends and family there so you might find the perspective interesting at least.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

jro1 said:


> WTF?!?! It's getting bad! just wait till all of us Christians are forced to register, In fact, at the hospital a few weeks ago, they asked us what our religious stance was, for what ever reason, when we registered with the nurse?!
> View attachment 5132


The hospital is also interested if you are a Jehovas Witnes as they do not accept blood transfusion. So if you are not capable of answering questions they can assume no transfusion or give you and your family the option to say no.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

BGreed, I only got through the torugg.org site today. I actually had to *work* at work. WTF?! lol! But I look forward to seeing what else you picked out for me read.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

*Where we are right now. From the headlines:*


White House and MSM have ceased the "de-escalation" meme.


Even though the Hitler letter was proven a fake Kerry, MSM, and Daily Mail still have it up with no retractions.


The infamous (for faking Iraq war lies in Sept. 2002) New York Times reporter, Michael Gordon, is now the author of the newest propaganda story: State Department Produces Photos, Claims Russia Operating in Eastern Ukraine


Returning from his trip, Biden Backs Ukraine Junta as State Department Offers Weak Evidence of Russia Meddling.


Kerry Agrees, Backs Sending Military Aid To Junta.


Obama Admin. Says It May Send Arms to Ukrainian Junta.


McCain, Durbin Demand U.S. Arm Junta Government in Ukraine.


Here Come The Boots On The Ground: US Troops Heading To Eastern Europe
600 U.S. TROOPS HEADING TO EUROPE FOR EXERCISES: PENTAGON
U.S. AIRBORNE TROOPS GOING TO POLAND, LITHUANIA, LATVIA,ESTONIA
U.S. MILITARY EXERCISES ARE IN RESPONSE TO UKRAINE CRISIS:KIRBY
MORE MILITARY EXERCISES 'COMING THROUGH' NATO: PENTAGON

*So what do you think Putin's response to that is going to be? Seriously, I don't even think Ukrainians even want to kill each other. But we sure aren't going to stop until we get at least half of them dead. *

PS. I'm still reading BG.  Learning stuff too!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Late afternoon news story says we are sending another warship. Adding it to the above list of "de-escalation".


The Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate USS Taylor (FFG 50), homeported in Mayport, Fla., will enter the Black Sea April 22 to promote peace and stability in the region.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

US 'surprised' Israel did not support UN vote on Ukraine's territorial integrity | JPost | Israel News

http://wikispooks.com/wiki/Operation_Gladio#The_Strategy_of_Tension

......hence the leaflets, looks like CIA tactics to get Israel on board, But also appears Netanyahu has been warming up to Russia lately


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the excellent links JRO1. Obama, Biden, Hillary, and Kerry have sent even our closest friends packing. (Running for cover) I saw even Australia signed a special trade deal with China in the last month. I used to think it would take the US ten years to recover from this administration. 10 years! Now I think, we will be lucky if it's *only* ten.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Latest news links. We move closer to war.

It looks like TPTB want a hot war and are going to push until they get one. The real losers of course will be Ukrainians. Their cities will be turned into bloody war zones and when it's all over the remains will be fed to either Russia or NATO (US/EU).

Ukraine Gives Russia 48-Hr Ultimatum Or "We Will Fight"

Russia "Forced" To Launch Drill On Ukraine Border In Response To "NATO Build Up", Will Involve Fighter Jets

NYT Caught Creating Fake War Propaganda in Ukraine Just Like Iraq

NY Times Publishes Fabricated Evidence of Russian Troops in Eastern Ukraine

New York Times Propaganda Photos on Ukraine Exposed | Global Research

NYT Retracts Russian-Photo Scoop | Consortiumnews


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

ONE MONTH AGO I posted this on the AK Forum in reply to the Moscow based internet propagandists that were posting Putin's State Media line:
*
**** Putin & **** Russia!
*
"Speaking as a person whose family was actually in a Siberian Gulag, in a Russian concrete factory work/death camp, and someone whose grandfather ACTUALLY fought for the Red Army in a Polish unit under Russian command against the Nazis I make the following statement to those Russian Imperialist fascist propagandists who have never so much as fired one shot in actual combat:

I feel sorry for this AK forum IF the moderators care less about human dignity and freedom of mankind and more about their "International members" i.e. Russian propagandists supporting the dictator Putin who has his fascist boot on millions of innocent people, journalists in gulags for reporting actual news, disagreeing with the new Imperial Czar of Russia, for being of the incorrect ethnic background, race, religion, creed, sexual orientation or simply some girls who sang a song in a church. Do the moderators of the AK Forum prefer to supplicate themselves to these fascists than deal with nation after nation being put under the military boot of the fascist Putin KGB pig?

I did post Charlie Chaplain's "Humanity speech" and not one comment for the best most applicable film moment ever dealing with dictators like Putin?

So yes **** Russia & **** Putin and the imperialists in the Kremlin. **** the KGB, GRU & FSB. **** the Kremlin's propagandists that post on this forum! And if this political statement of how freedom loving Americans actually view the Kremlin seems harsh, it is nothing compared the beatings, shootings, unjust imprisonments, torture of anyone who gets in Putin's way.

As American citizens, we breath the Free air and the love of humanity is in all of us regardless of race, creed, or religion. We can speak our mind and oppose any dictator. We can defend ourselves and we fear only God, not the Russian Army. I can't think of a more clear & concise phrase expressing my disgust at the Russian Fascists than **** Putin & **** Russia and if the moderators prefer to Cow-tao to their "International Russian members" than stand up for human rights and dignity of mankind than so be it. I leave you to your own consciences."

I only want to add that what binds America together is Freedom. You fight for your neighbor's FREEDOM & he fights for yours. It doesn't matter what race creed or religion your neighbor is. Russia is all about ethnic Russians. The biggest disaster to befall Russia was when nobody Codified FREEDOM into Russian Law after the Soviet Union fell. It is all about Putin's cult of personality now. No one ethnicity can dominate the world because on this planet there are more people wanting to be free than there are ethnic Russians.

Aloha! - HVS


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, that was spirited! (I have no idea what the AK forums are, or what prompted your reply. That's not me being lazy! You did not provide a link.)

Two quick points.

1. As far as Putin is concerned, try and have some sympathy for the devil. He's an old KGB machine who lived through the collapse of the Soviet Union. His one and only goal is to restore the country that he loves, his mother Russia. Putin's recent rise in power and influence has little to do with his own efforts and EVERYTHING to do with the *massive power vacuum that the Obama regime has created*. Putin is moving through the power vacuum the way Genghis Khan would have: fast, straight into the breech, with calculated precision, and maximum impact.

But do not forget, it was NATO (EU/US) that told Ukraine they must choose a side. NATO demanded an ethnically divided Ukraine choose EU/US financial assistance *OR* Russian financial assistance. Putin did not make such demands and offered his 5 *billion* to the Ukraine without hesitation or stipulations. He said, "Why should they have to choose?" (He also promised 15 billion more)

The EU's offer was only *millions* and came with all the oppressive measures that Greece is now burdened with. It is any surprise that Ukraine voted to not join the EU and instead looked to Russia? It is any surprise Putin would defend his interests? (Those numbers are from Reuters.)

2. You talk about our freedoms with much pride and passion! I love your patriot heart! But the truth is we are living under a soft tyranny and our "freedoms" are only those temporarily permitted by our socialist government.

Can you own property? No. Your property will be seized for failure to pay your property taxes "rent". Rent may increase at any time. Property can also be summarily seized by the city, IRS, EPA, DHS, BLM and other Federal Agencies. Property has also been used without consent by state and local law agencies in investigations and operations, even without a warrant.

Can you express your views without fear of retribution? No. College campuses all over the country are installing "Free Speech" zones. This also occurred at the Bundy Ranch. Speaking your mind if you are a conservative or Christian may also get you audited by the IRS, fired from your job, or even earn you a visit from the FBI (like Ted Nugent).

Can you wear a T-shirt with the US Constitutional Amendments on it to a voting area? In some places, No.

Are you free to choose how you spend your own money? No. Chief Justice John Roberts has ruled the US Government can demand you purchase health care. Using this as a template you can be forced to buy gun insurance, a hybrid car, or a solar panel.

Are laws enforced equally? Is justice blind? No and NO. Eric Holder, our highest officer of the law, has openly stated he will not enforce laws he does not like. He says large connected banks are both too big to fail and too big to jail. However, he sends the full force of the law after Republican supporting businesses such as Gibson Guitars, Hobby Lobby, and Chick-fil-A.

Do you have a right to privacy? No. Your emails, browser history, online purchases, and phone calls are subject to surveillance and recording, without a warrant.

Do you have attorney/client privilege, where you can be assured your words can not be used against you in a court of law? No. This month in a United States Tax Court decision, the court dismissed attorney client privilege and stated that if the individuals did not submit attorney-client documentation as required, then the court would prohibit them from introducing any evidence to demonstrate their innocence.

There are many more sad examples but this list is getting long (and I should probably get some actual work done today). But honestly, the one and only thing that is protecting our remaining shreds of freedom is the second amendment. Even though the words, "*shall not be infringed*" is clearly stated, our second amendment rights are being aggressively eroded away. If we are not careful, our children will not know the true meanings of words like "liberty and justice for all".

I hope your weekend is a good one, my friend! With a little luck, war will wait another week.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Ah! I forgot some of the worst ones!

Do you have the right to a fair and speedy trial? No. To date, Obama has convicted and executed 4 US citizens with drone strikes. (no warrant. no arrest. no trial. no appeal.) In 5 years of drone strikes he has killed 2,400 people. (huffingtonpost.com)

Do we have freedom of the press? No. Under Obama the United States has fallen to 46th in the world for press freedom (Reporters Without Borders). We plummeted 27 places.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Dozens Of CIA, FBI Agents "Advising Ukraine Government", German Press Reports | Zero Hedge

Washington Intends Russia's Demise by Paul Craig Roberts
http://www.infowars.com/washington-intends-russias-demise/

New headlines for anyone interested.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

400 Blackwater Mercs Deployed In Ukraine Against Separatists, German Press Reports


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> Ok I am not an IT guy, to be honest I can barley work this thing but here is a link I hope it works.
> 
> What will it take to wake this administration up? To top it off the news is talking about some deal that they are working on. This looks like a deal to me.
> 
> ...


The sad thing is the only report of leaflets being dropped was by the Kiev Government...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you want the real facts look here:

snopes.com: Jews Ordered to Register in East Ukraine?

There is no government involvement in the leaflets that have been handed out. It is just a small group of people being asses.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't remember if on the last census, did the form ask religious preference? We only answered number of people living here and left the rest blank.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

*The Farce Is Complete: Joe Biden's Son Joins Board Of Largest Ukraine Gas Producer*

*Burisma Holdings, Ukraine's largest private gas producer, has expanded its Board of Directors by bringing on Mr. R Hunter Biden as a new director.*

_(copied from Burisma.com's news and events page, which is now taken down. Can still be found with roll-back. And was copied to Zero Hedge.)_

R. Hunter Biden will be in charge of the Holdings' legal unit and will provide support for the Company among international organizations. On his new appointment, he commented: "Burisma's track record of innovations and industry leadership in the field of natural gas means that it can be a strong driver of a strong economy in Ukraine. As a new member of the Board, I believe that my assistance in consulting the Company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine."

Company Background:
Burisma Holdings is a privately owned oil and gas company with assets in Ukraine and operating in the energy market since 2002. To date, the company holds a portfolio with permits to develop fields in the Dnieper-Donets, the Carpathian and the Azov-Kuban basins. In 2013, the daily gas production grew steadily and at year-end amounted to 11.6 thousand BOE (barrels of oil equivalent - incl. gas, condensate and crude oil), or 1.8 million m3 of natural gas. The company sells these volumes in the domestic market through traders, as well as directly to final consumers.








*
Obama, Biden, and his son Hunter. *

And I thought this was pretty ridiculous as well. In the last few days, Putin followed US demands and urged the eastern Ukrainians to hold off on the vote. Ukrainians announced they wanted to vote anyway. And the US State Department responds that the US would apply additional sanctions on Russia if the vote is held! How does this make any sense?

I love our military very much! We have done incredible good in the world! But if we force a hot war on the Ukrainian people to serve NATO and Biden's interests, it will be a disaster! We are truly being governed by psychopaths.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Casie said:


> Ah! I forgot some of the worst ones!
> 
> Do you have the right to a fair and speedy trial? No. To date, Obama has convicted and executed 4 US citizens with drone strikes. (no warrant. no arrest. no trial. no appeal.) In 5 years of drone strikes he has killed 2,400 people. (huffingtonpost.com)
> 
> Do we have freedom of the press? No. Under Obama the United States has fallen to 46th in the world for press freedom (Reporters Without Borders). We plummeted 27 places.


...but as long as they are all muslims does it doesn't count right? :roll:


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

huh? You are so ridiculously difficult to talk to.

If you mean as long as the people killed by drone strikes are muslim then everything is all fine, then you missed the point _yet again_. This administration has killed _American citizens_ with drone strikes.  They got no trial. They just got executed (sometimes with their families). That's just one example of why we are no longer the "Land Of The Free" that Hawaii Volcano Squad still believes in. I wish it was.

And today it is announced Joe Biden's son, Hunter will join the board of Ukraine's largest oil and gas company. That is one criminal conflict of interests right there! But they aren't even trying to hide it any longer.

Of course you'll just say something idiotic, and I'll feel like a fool for replying to you. Surprise me with something intelligent!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

*White House On Biden's Son Joining Ukraine Gas Giant - No Ethical Issues Here*
White House On Biden's Son Joining Ukraine Gas Giant - No Ethical Issues Here | Zero Hedge

WTH? You gotta be kidding me! Sure! No ethical issue here!

Get a bunch of Ukrainians killed. Start a war. = The Biden family gets Billionaire rich.
Avoid a war. Save a bunch of lives. = No Ukrainian oil monopoly for the poor Bidens. And they have to stay just regular old millionaires.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Casie said:


> ...Surprise me with something intelligent!


It will never happen as "IT" is incapable of anything intelligent.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

A little more Ukraine news this afternoon. Now that Biden Jr. is on the board of Ukraine's largest Gas/Oil company guess who's offering to co-sign the loans?

_"The bailout floodgates are open and the US taxpayer is footing the bill once again - whether through IMF loans or more directly. Today saw Ukraine issue $1 Billion 5-Year Notes at a stunningly low risk of only 28bps above US Treasuries.... and guaranteed by the US Agency for International Development and "assures full repayment of principal and interest" based on the full faith and credit of the US (Taxpayer)."_

I know, you're shocked. I am too.

Bonds will be sold to fund new infrastructure including new oil and gas wells and pipelines. The US military will "secure" the oil rich properties of the pro-Russian Ukrainians and deliver them to the "Nationalist". Biden junior becomes a billionaire. You and I (US taxpayers) get stuck with the bill for the bonds. Ukrainians get to die.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, if you want a perfect world just wait a few years. After the dust settles and the cities glow subsides you can build it any way you want. Northern Europe can be the Christian theocracy, The Middle east can be the international graveyard, Eastern Europe can be the socialist block, and the rest of the world can be free. 

The problem with a Christian theocracy is that there are so many different Christian sects that only one will be the "accepted" religion and the rest will have to convert or at least financially support the faithful of the sect in power. The "free" world will allow any religion, or non-religion but will be governed separately from all religions. There would be a republican form of government with little central federal government and each stae will be free to pass laws so long as they don't infringe on the rights and freedoms of any individuals. That way, if you don't like the politics of one state you can move to one with which you can co-exist. The free world will be divided into equal area sections within each state to provide an equal vote for the different areas. The national ambassador (president) will have no real power and the congress will be replaced by the people.There won't be any political parties allowed by the new constitution and voting, along with all other rights will be for citizens alone. No welfare, but there will be tax incentives for true non-profits to take care of any indigents but as long as a person is an indigent they only have the rights of those under 18. You will be free to practice your religion when and how you desire so long as the act is not forced on others. All laws on morality will be the responsibility of the individual states and the territories (counties or parishes) within them. The constitution will be written expressly so that the common man (woman or child) can comprehend the meaning of it and there will be no need for interpretation. If there is a need then a group local to the area can be assembled - say 25 persons - can be assembled to insure that the rights and freedoms of no individual is infringed. The decision can be challenged at any time by any individual who has a new viewpoint to present and another group will hear the evidence and make a ruling on it. (there will be no "reasonable" accommodations for any infringement of any individuals rights or freedoms to pacify the fears, real or imagined, of a general sector of the citizenry)


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Casie said:


> huh? You are so ridiculously difficult to talk to.
> 
> If you mean as long as the people killed by drone strikes are muslim then everything is all fine, then you missed the point _yet again_. This administration has killed _American citizens_ with drone strikes. They got no trial. They just got executed (sometimes with their families). That's just one example of why we are no longer the "Land Of The Free" that Hawaii Volcano Squad still believes in. I wish it was.
> 
> ...


...the rolling of the eyes icon was a sign of me being sarcastic!!!!! As everyone here only wishes death and destruction to that entire segment of the population and I was referencing that!... but yes death without a trial of americans is beyond wrong its unlawful and it's shocking people are not more upset! ..but like I said the reason people are not more upset is because they were muslims and THEY know that... they will continue to do to desensitize us to the act so then it can be expanded... you know like the dumbing down of the population it started with black people and then expanded to ALL races.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> ...the rolling of the eyes icon was a sign of me being sarcastic!!!!!


The  emoticon does not mean what you think it means. The rolling of the eyes denotes being doubtful, disapproval, disbelief or disinterest. It is a non verbal, slightly passive aggressive way of dismissing a person's statement or action. As in: "Saints preserve us, is this guy for real?!" 

My guess is it's origin is most likely derived from looking to heaven for strength in dealing with a situation you find trying or tedious.

Sarcasm is often emoted using a :razz: or a smile with the tongue out. As in: "Oh, a sarcasm detector. That's a really _useful_ invention!" 

/end lesson

You are welcome!


----------

